# Secret Revealed! Pics page 21, updated pics soon!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been hiding something for SOOOOOO long! Only a couple people who I TRUST know about it, but its pretty awesome! Has to do with goats!

I THINK I can tell everyone soon....I just want to wait and make sure everything works out before I tell anyone! BUT IM SOOOO EXCITED I CANT HOLD IT IN!!!

LOL

Ok...done being a dork


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

hmmm - I am totally thinking I MAY know what it is ----- LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:GAAH: Now we have to wait for you to share!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I bet your getting a doeling with wattles


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Joanie - I think those odds are pretty good!! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

...i'm sure it has something to do with wattles. :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm................


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Eh...we really don't want to know. <<wink-wink>>


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I discovered my pygmy buck has wattles today. He has so much hair at first I thought it was mats. We shaved most of him, but not that part.

So happy you are getting what you have wanted so much.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I have a feeling Allison is in on it?? or it's wattles. Poor Laura needs some wattles! (before she starts kidnapping wattles!! :slapfloor: )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I am not "in" on it - however, I have seen things come across in other areas a day or so ago - so I knew instantly .... I have eyes everywhere - BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hmmmm... :scratch: ....trying to rack my brain... where have I seen wattles around in other area's along the west coast???? Hmmmm....
Have to go check a few websites and forums :wink: ....
:greengrin:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

My guess is a new buckling!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

You do know that you are being mean.....But, I am patient...I can wait!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Thank goodness Escapade is on the opposite side of the country where Laura can't get to her! I just have to worry about Allison hiding her when she gets to Addie's. LOL

How long are you going to tease us Laura? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

i bet it is a barn cat .... :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Laura..that is mean.... :laugh: keeping us in suspense.... :chin: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Well, I thought I knew what it was but I was wrong .... Laura .... NOT NICE!!! LOL!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Are you eloping with that "goat boy" you have a crush on?? :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh Laura....so is this whole thing really real? Or are you just saying that to make us crazy? Lol. Can't wait to find out what it is!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK Laura..... we really want to know... what the secret is... :sigh: :greengrin: :hair:  :crazy:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OMG YOU GUYS MADE ME LAUGH SOOOOO HARD!!!

To help you out a little....

Allison doesnt know, Tisie is the only one that really knows on this forum, although it wouldnt be very hard to figure out.....Amika may know if she thinks about it!

NO amika im NOT eloping haha but your invited to the wedding 

I really cant say much more or I will jinx it! MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I think someone needs to spill the beans! :scratch: :GAAH: :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Send me a message girly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: Your so secretive and driving us :crazy: not knowing ..hehe ... oh well ..whenever you are ready to share your good news... we are here.... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

It SHOULD be soon! Just need to make sure everything goes well and then I PROMISE I will share everything with you guys!

Its really awesome though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK....we will wait patiently.... :help: :hair: no really we will... :GAAH: :shocked: OK we are awaiting calmly.... :wallbang:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

BAHAHAHAHA

Oh gosh you dont know how BAD I want to tell you! Im so bad at keeping secrets lol so immediatly I had to tell a few people! I just want to make sure it happens first before I get all excited and tell everyone!

I will tell you guys soon though...Whether its good or bad LOL. But it should be good...I uhhh *COUGH* sent some money..... oops I should of said that


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



toth boer goats said:


> OK....we will wait patiently.... :help: :hair: no really we will... :GAAH: :shocked: OK we are awaiting calmly.... :wallbang:


 :ROFL: LOL Pam! :ROFL:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hmmmmmmmmmm

Thinking - thinking :scratch:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh, please tell  But i'm going to guess that you bought a goat :thumbup: U R killing me and everyone else )


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK, just how soon is soon? Just want to know so I don't miss out on this big dark secret of yours!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Harrumph, you're going to kill everyone off with the suspense, and then TGS will become a ghost forum, with only the creaking of old threads to be heard, and memories past haunting the newcomers who are left wondering where everyone went! :wink: HURRY UP!!! Don't leave us to such a cruel way to die!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



sblueram6 said:


> i bet it is a barn cat .... :wave:


That's gotta be it....not a goat-COME ON!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hopefully before OR BY next week! lol

Im sorry im killing everyone! Imagine how I feel...Having to keep this a secret!

I love you guys! hehehehe


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

You are EVIL! You CAN'T keep us wondering for another week :<)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh my gosh...we have to wait clear until next week! You're killin' me! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> :ROFL: LOL Pam! :ROFL:


 :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Oh my gosh...we have to wait clear until next week! You're killin' me!


And the first one goes.... :wink:

Told ya' we would all die from suspense!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Okay, I am fairly new here and not in on some of the inside jokes. But you will have me on pins and noodles waiting for your secret. :roll:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Luvmyherd - Laura is a wattles fanatic! More so than any of us. I figured it out within my first couple weeks on the forum. We all tease her. But that's why folks guessed it was a doe with wattles. Then recently on Facebook she was "fawning" over a boy she met because of her goats. Thus my elopement joke.

So that gets you up to speed... :wink:


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Ok also totally new but you all have me ROTFLMAO :ROFL: But with my old slow computer and this HUGE forum it will take me that long to log on and read the post. LOL I'm guessing not a cat, not a goat but sperm? (ooh can I say that?) If not hit delete, hit delete......


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh girl...you ain't sorry! You are loving this, I can tell! :shades: And making us wait a week???????? All I can say is


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

i'll go with the barn cat idea ..or maybee a livestock guardian donkey or llama...with wattles.... :whatgoat: :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

It's a thingamawhatchamawhoozalabob! Am I right? :wink:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

4 pages and still no answer... :coffee2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> It's a thingamawhatchamawhoozalabob! Am I right? :wink:


 :ROFL:



> 4 pages and still no answer... :coffee2:


 Yeah... we are writing a book...LOL :laugh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Ok, that's it...I am never going to talk to you again or post on your posts!

Did that do any good? Come on already, I'm dieing here...oops, I think that makes three of us!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Any updates Laura? :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh Laura.... are you even out there..... HeHe....we are still awaiting news :crazy: :wallbang: :thinking: :july:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Can you tell us your secret now????????


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

ok im excited too. wonder what it is? hey what's a wattle?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Come on and tell us already!!! Tolers boers - A waddle is the little thing of tissue that hangs off of some goats necks. They can also be in other places but mostly on the neck/throat area.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I tried to not post on this but the suspense is eating away at me!

We're all good children, we should be allowed to know! 

I'm going to guess it's a goat though!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I know, YOU are having a doe! LOL


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I can't believe i just read all these messages and STILL didn't find out what it was.

I like the 'goat boy' rumor the best though


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I have been restraining myself... reading but not commenting...... but this has gone to far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: :GAAH: :veryangry: :angry: :help: :dazed: :tear: :crazy:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Yep...she is having way too much fun making us suffer! I don't think she has a secret at all! :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Tolers boers - A waddle is the little thing of tissue that hangs off of some goats necks. They can also be in other places but mostly on the neck/throat area.


 Thank you Paige.. for telling Tolers boers what it is.... :wink: :thumb:

Laura...we are now all bald...No hair left ...well maybe a couple......Can you imagine all of us being out in the sun..... :shocked: So ...we would love.. to know... what the secret is.... so we may salvage 1 hair..... LOL :hair: :doh: :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Ok...we are READY for your secret...you can tell us now! :laugh: I mean come on...poor Pam has gone BALD!!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Come on! You could at least tell us how long it will be...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

*Hopefully before OR BY next week!*

She said this on July 1st...AND she hasn't been back for awhile! :scratch:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hrrrmmmm :hair: ...I am guessing this is why Pam lost her hair, well it is going to happen to me too


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

And so the clock ticks....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Hrrrmmmm :hair: ...I am guessing this is why Pam lost her hair, well it is going to happen to me too


 :ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

While everyone's waiting, I think we need to hear more about this "goat boy"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

^Agreed. :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Wow... I miss a few days and look what happens!!!! (well, nothing... I guess) But I did have to read 5 pages of anxious goat people... all to find out..... nothing.
Come on TinyHooves!!! Spill the Beans!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Laura posted on fb... She said to tell everyone sorry but she doesn't have no internet so she can't post but she will soon. :sigh: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Wow! Look what I missed! And yet still no answer....? Come on Laura!!!!!!! Now I REALLY want to know too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OH GOSH! lol please dont kill me!

I dont currently have internet where I live, so I can only go on when im at my friends house.

I hate to report, I cannot yet tell the secret!

IM SOOOOOO SORRY 

I thought it would be sooner, but doesnt look like it! Sorry! PLEASE DONT HATEEEEE MEEEE


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Mean...mean ...not telling us.....but... I guess that is what keeps us on our toes....LOL :wink: I will never hate you for not telling us yet...but ...I do have to admit...the suspense is killing me....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Im sorry! LOL i wish I could tell you!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Mad?!? Why should we be MAD??!!???!!???!!

:veryangry: :angry: :tears:   :hair: :wallbang: :hammer: :mecry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: :ROFL: :crazy:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

1. This better be something good after all this

2. When CAN you tell us?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Distract them with the story about the "goat guy"... LOL :wink:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Well here I am at the end of this anxious book you guys have written! :ROFL: Still no answer and still nothing more about this goat boy... Come on...we need something to distract us!!! What was he like Laura? Tell us about the goat boy!!! :coffee2:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Libraries have internet now...so not having internet at home is no excuse! :shades: You could at least give us the goat boy story! :GAAH:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I'd like to hear about this goat boy!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Someone should publish this when, and if, we ever reach the end!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Goat Boy...
1. How old is he?
2. Is he single?
3. Is He good looking?
4. Is he kind to his goats?
5. Does he hug his goats?
6. Does he smell kinda like a goat? Is this a good thing?
:whatgoat:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



Willow said:


> Goat Boy...
> 1. How old is he?
> 2. Is he single?
> 3. Is He good looking?
> ...


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
........

:angry: :veryangry: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



Willow said:


> Goat Boy...
> 1. How old is he?
> 2. Is he single?
> 3. Is He good looking?
> ...


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

O M G!

I'd like to hear more about this goat boy as well!

Does he have a Goattee?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: Somebody get that girl some internets! Or at least hack into her email so we know what's going on.

I do suspect it has something to do with waddles though. Hey, can llamas even HAVE waddles?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!!

HAHAHAHA all this goat boy talking!

ANYWAY! Since you all have asked SOOOO nicely :greengrin:

Goat Boy...
1. How old is he? Hes around my age I think, so 20s 
2. Is he single? I believe so!
3. Is He good looking? :drool: :drool: :drool: 
4. Is he kind to his goats? YES! He adores his goaties and only has a couple right now but hes very into breeding and showing them!
5. Does he hug his goats? He cuddled with mine  
6. Does he smell kinda like a goat? Is this a good thing? He didnt last time I saw him....But he may smell like buck when he comes back :laugh:

SO the story!

This person emailed asking if he could lease out my buck, of course I asked about testing and saw the papers, plus I know where his goats came from(my old 4h leader)

So he came over and OMG  :drool: he was sooo dang cute! Total country boy, and SUCH a gentlemen!

We went and looked at all the goats, he fell in love with my buckling and bought him as well, he was so excited to use my buck, kept saying how handsome the buck was!

Hes such a cool guy! Cant wait to see him again BAHAHAHA


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :ROFL: Oh thank you for filling us in!! :slapfloor: Let me just stop laughing for a moment.... But seriously, the whole thing sounds very cute. :greengrin: Now, was that the big secret? Or do we get to hear about the barn cat with waddles (I think that's where we left off...) :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

SO IT WAS A GOAT BOY.
OMG OMG OMG
I AM SO JEALOUS.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

HAHAHAHA im gonna kill Amika....cause I think shes the one that mentioned the whole goat boy subject!

NO hes not the surprise....although....LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Thank you for the info. on this "goat boy"! Next time try and get a picture of him. :laugh:

...I run out of guesses at this point as to what this secret is. Hmmmmm....


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

hehe awwww! How adorablee! I know of a couple :drool:  :drool: worthy goat boys around here.... So I know how that goes! :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

He would DEFINENTLY be a keeper LOL
I will try to get a pic of him, gosh everyone wants one!

OH did I mention he brought his brother??!! HOTTTT bahahaha

The secret is.....IS.....ISSSSSSSSS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> The secret is.....IS.....ISSSSSSSSS


 Oh Laura.... you killing us here... :doh:

I know ...the secret is............. there is none...  :chin: :help:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I really shouldnt give it up yet!

Thought it was gonna be ok to reveal a looooong time ago!

I feel like if I say anything it wont happen GRRRRR lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK... if it will make things bad... then we will wait.... but how much longer.... :hair:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

It wont really make things bad lol I just dont want to say something and then have it not happen!

im not sure but I will keep giving updates! lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

You are welcome!! 

The "goat boy" story had them distracted for almost 2 days!! :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Which was pretty funny lol

OH and he called me yesterday!! I was melting bahaha


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

So, totally hot goat boy comes over, even buys a buckling...then calls! Now that was worth waiting for. We still need a picture tho 

BUT....I just cannot wait any more for the secret! You must tell us. If it doesn't work out the way you want it to, ya know we will understand. In the mean time we can all be crossing our fingers for you!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> BUT....I just cannot wait any more for the secret! You must tell us. If it doesn't work out the way you want it to, ya know we will understand. In the mean time we can all be crossing our fingers for you!


 Exactly!! If you tell us now, then we can all be hoping/praying/crossing fingers/rootin' for ya'! Pretty please? :greengrin:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

This may be a little evil... I just have two words to say......

I Know.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Jodi!!! :GAAH:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:hair: :GAAH: 
WHAT!
SOMEBODY KNOWS?!!?
OHH DEAR.

Goat Booiiiiii- must get pictures next time!
Ohhh and a phone calll!! Guurrrlll,


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I can understand being excited about something and wanting to tell friends about it, but also not wanting to jinx it by letting the cat out of the bag before it has come to be 100% done deal.

I am sorry but I will keep the secret. I am a little superstitious and it is not my secret to tell.....sorry guys.

:shrug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Congratulations, Laura! You have gotten over 1000 views on this thread! :laugh: Can't wait to see the final number of views and posts when this thing ends! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I must say... I too know the secret....


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Okay....I didn't say anything when this all started because I was going on vacation and figured I could read about it when I got back........I'm back and after reading 8 pages....still no reveil. :doh: 
I'm sitting at the store on my son's laptop, no air condinter and it just hit 108. I'm hot, sweaty and cranky. AND I REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET! PLEASE! Oh and I have a zumba class at 6:30. Man, what next? Can't wait to go home and take a cool shower.
Can you give us a hint every couple of days and let us guess? Should be entertaining at least. :greengrin: :greengrin:

Gina


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

At least we got to hear about the goat boy, sounds like someone is gah gah over him :drool: lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

This is just evil. :wallbang: 
:slapfloor: 
I think I've gone crazy.
:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> I think I've gone crazy.


by cracky... I think I am too :crazy: :crazy: :help: :ROFL:

I am trying not to pull out that last hair on my head..... :hair:  

Does someone have a wig I can borrow..for me... I am looking a bit odd... almost bald....  :laugh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:hair: :GAAH: :shrug: :shades: :chin: :sigh:  :roll:

Ok, I've gone through all the emotions I care to right now.........


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Honestly you guys are making me CRY bahahaha

OK I will start hints tomorrow, my brain is fried and I cant think of anything right now lol

When me and goat boy get married, your ALL invited LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

hlala: :lovey:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I have been watching this thread and it is CRACKING ME UP! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Freedomstar, your pictures were the last straw! HAHAHAHAHA!
I almost hope you don't reveal the secret for a while, Laura, so we can see what else these goofy goat people come up with!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh. you and goat boy most defintely have to have two goats dressed like that for your wedding! They can be the flower girl and ring barer! :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OMG those pics!! BAHAHAHAHA

you guys are soooooo funny....this is the best thread I ever made lol

Poor goat boy


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
:laugh: :drool: :shades: 
Those pictures about made me choke on my coffee!
:lovey: hlala:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:kidblue: :kidred: Looks like those kids will be mini-nubians......lol....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh you made my Day.....I love our members... you all are great........ :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :thumbup:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:slapfloor: LOVE IT!

We had a customer buy a wedding set from us and used my goat Mischeif to purpose. When he brought his future bride in, (told her he needed a battery in his watch) he asked if I would show her the baby goat.... We had tied a ribbon with the ring on it around her neck. :greengrin:

Took a minute to sink in but when she turned and he was on one knee...it was awesome! Let me talk to goatboy when you guys are ready...teehee

Gina


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Gina that must have been neat! 
I just had to post them I thought they were too much fun. :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

BAHAHAHAHAHA I will let goat boy know 

Poor boy keeps getting all these plans from us lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



milkmaid said:


> I have been watching this thread and it is CRACKING ME UP! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Freedomstar, your pictures were the last straw! HAHAHAHAHA!
> I almost hope you don't reveal the secret for a while, Laura, so we can see what else these goofy goat people come up with!


What are you saying "these goofy goat people"?? Lol :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

This is just too funny. I think reading this thread is more fun than reading my favorite book.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:thumbup: I agree with that....... :hi5:


----------



## GoldCityGoats (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I have been lurking occasionally and ran across this thread... ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!! The secret is driving me nuts, too, and I happen to know most of it...just not the When!! You guys can harass Laura some more since her internet access is back up at her friend's house  She has no excuses there now...HEHEHE :greengrin: Just thought that I'd share. (I'll put an introduction in the appropriate section when I get a chance tonight, but had to take a minute to post here!!).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> I have been lurking occasionally and ran across this thread... ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!! The secret is driving me nuts, too, and I happen to know most of it...just not the When!! You guys can harass Laura some more since her internet access is back up at her friend's house  She has no excuses there now...HEHEHE :greengrin: Just thought that I'd share. (I'll put an introduction in the appropriate section when I get a chance tonight, but had to take a minute to post here!!).


 Ah ha.... HeHe...... thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## GoldCityGoats (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

LOL!! No problem :greengrin: She's sooooo gonna kill me!!! :ROFL: I knew she was teasing you guys, but not to that extent :laugh:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

geez...... what have I being missing????

I wanna know what this is all about ....in your own time of course....no rush


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

You have been missing..... :thumb:

The Goat spots...feature presentation of torture... :hair: HeHe.... :laugh:

Curiosity killed the cat as they say... and we are the Cat..... or guinea pigs of... see how long they can wait before going.. :crazy: :wallbang:  :dazed: ..which ever way you want to look at it... but.. it has been alot of fun.. :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:crazy: I WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET!!! :hair:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



KW Farms said:


> :crazy: I WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET!!! :hair:


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Ditto! 
:laugh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Actually...I think I'm more interested in hearing about the goat boy story. I just love a romantic comedy.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I'm tired...any one want to tell me this secret before I die a long and terrible death??????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

GEEZE!!

10 pages? REALLY!! lol thats just funny...

I love you guys, this has turned into SUCH a fun thread!

ya really wanna know?? ARE YOU SURE


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

YES YES YES! Please spill it!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:clap: :clap:

But...if you aren't ready... that's OK .....we will wait a bit longer.... :hair: :crazy: :wallbang:   :hammer:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

How can you say that Pam????? :thumb: You only have one hair left!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: :ROFL: Oh yeah that's right .. :shocked: I was getting use to the hair style...LOL


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:clap: :clap: :clap: TELL US, TELL US, TELL US!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :stars: :GAAH:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

no I don't wanna know.... "walks off whistling".....


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Do we want to know she asks? HA! Me thinks she is having too much fun keeping us in suspence and will never tell. OR she just wants to have the post with the most pages! She is mean I tell you...MEAN!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

LOL!!! You guys are hilarious!!! BUT TELL US THE SECRETTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Don't listen to Pam...she's gone crazy....and bald. :crazy: 

No but seriously...yes yes...we want to be in on this secret!! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Don't listen to Pam...she's gone crazy....and bald. :crazy:


 :ROFL: Yeah ...don't listen to Pam...oops hey that's me :laugh: ...what was I thinking.... Oh tell the secret... ray: :wink:

But hey guys.... if she tells ...we won't have fun anymore and the jig will be up.... :help:  :hammer:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

That's very true Pam. :laugh: ...maybe the secret is that this will be the longest thread ever on TGS?? Laura! Laura! Am I right?!...Did I get it!!??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OMG YOU GOT IT!! bahahaha

My secret was I was HOPING to have the longest thread EVER on TGS!

Wish it would come true hehehehehe

PS........Thats NOT really the secret


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OH COME ON!!!!!! You can't keep us waiting any longer! You have made one person go bald, now you are about to do it to more!! :ROFL: 11 pages and still nothing. MEAN MEAN MEAN! :thumbup:  :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

BUT if I reveal the secret then this whole thing will end! DO you really want that!! LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Ummmm...as much as i'd like to keep making fun of Pam's lack of hair :laugh: ....I still am ready to hear this secret!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> BUT if I reveal the secret then this whole thing will end! DO you really want that!! LOL


Yes...no..........Yes?............no.....yeess
:shrug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

YES! It must end befoe we are all bald and banging our heads on the computer table!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :greengrin: Whoooheeehaaaheehaa!! This is great! 11 pages and still not even a clue! Pam, will you send us a picture of your new hairstyle? That must be so nice and easy to care for. :wink:

When this is over (IF it's ever over!) someone else needs to have another secret for us to moan and groan about. :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

This is probably just the first of a couple secrets LOL

Of course when me and Goat Boy hit it off I will HAVE to make a thread about that hehehehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Pam, will you send us a picture of your new hairstyle?


HeHe... here ya go....the family says... I am putting on a monkey face. ..after the one hair dew... but they still think I'm cute...


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OMG Pam!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh Pam!! You look lovely!! :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OMG to funny!  :ROFL: :slapfloor: :dance:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

If this goes on any longer, she's gonna look like this:










Laura, do you really want that for your dear goatie friend?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
Oh Pam, your'e so adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Okay, you guys have me ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!
But I am still dying to know the secret! :dazed:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

PAM!!!

I LOVE what you have done to your hair!

Well actually, didnt I really do that??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh poor Pam   Can you aleast give us a hint????????? onder:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hmmmmm a hint....

If I give even a TINY hint, you will find out! lol

How about you guys try and guess but not the whole thing just little parts!And I will tell you which is right


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Awwww, Pam you look so cute! :greengrin: Thanks for the pic!

Okey dokey Laura, does it breathe?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Does it have wattles?!? :ROFL:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

will it be your boss?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Can it speak the english language or strictly goatian?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Does it move in any way? Can it make sound? Or go maaaaaa? :thumbup:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

maybe it has wheels?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> maybe it has wheels?


 :ROFL:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Does it eat food? (specifically goat food?)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Will it give you milk in the future?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

does it have to do with a zipcode change?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

GEEZE lol

Ok Goat song, YES
Kylee, YES
Gumtree, NO lol
Talitha, YES
Gumtree, NO lol
GotmygoatMTJ, YES
Itchysmom, YES
Stacey, NO, that already happened LOL


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

So its a new goat...a doe...with wattles. So no more secret! So now pictures? Lol. Poke, poke....


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Yay! Pics soon! Where is she from?!?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

HMMMMMM well....

You never asked......if it was just one....


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

What?!? Is someone selling out to you or something?!?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OMG! Are there more than one?!?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

A whole herd of wattled goats??!! :ROFL:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Waiting for pictues..... :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Long ears?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Pictures ??? :laugh: :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Do they have 4 hooves with wattles? :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

How many wattles are you getting?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Well, if the truth must finally be told...

Laura and I are competing on how many sets of wattles we can add to our herds this year. By end of this month I will have 3 pairs of wattles. Hehehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Are you sure they have wattles....or is it waddles....and she is getting ducklings that waddle.... or are we all going Quakers?... :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hmmmm, you're not buying out Promisedland's herd, are you? :wink:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



Goat Song said:


> Hmmmm, you're not buying out Promisedland's herd, are you? :wink:


Because, if you did everyone (that has ND) is going to be wanting your next year kids. So I hope you don't have any plans to retaining any


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Because, if you did everyone (that has ND) is going to be wanting your next year kids. So I hope you don't have any plans to retaining any


 Those who guess correctly, get first pick on kid reservations, right? :greengrin: Oh, and a discount too. :wink:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Those who guess correctly, get first pick on kid reservations, right? :greengrin: Oh, and a discount too. :wink:


I like that idea!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Boy this thread should get some kind of award for being the longest ever! :laugh:


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

^ seriousy!! I've been trying to wait unti this secret is out, but i'm dying here!

Another hint perhaps?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Post number 200!! Do I get a double discount on those kids now? :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

14 pages, 202 post and.... NOTHING! :hair: :GAAH: :wallbang: :crazy:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

hmm.... my guess is 5 does & 1 buck all with wattles....

now come on...own up...for I've lost any patience i did have.... 

"drinks coffee" :crazy: :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Laura this better be one darn good secret!!! :crazy: :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

GOOOOOOOOOSH!!!

Ive been gone for the whole day and THIS is what I come home to! lol

You guys are NUTS!

NO sadly im not buying the Promisedland herd, that would be AMAZING though but I dont have that kind of money!

Amika is right, we are fighting to see who will have the most wattles in our herds....That right there is a BIG hint


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Is it a pair of does with wattles from Ohio...?? And maybe a buck too???


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

This better be a darn good secret...don't you dare disapoint us now! :GAAH:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Wattles are awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK... we have established wattles and goats.... :wink:

Here is another question?
Is the breeder in your town or out?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

So now we have to find out if it's male or female...or both


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Is Amika the seller or are you guys buying from the same place or ??? :scratch: I have a feeling Amika is in on this secret. :laugh: Veeerrrryyyy suspicious.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

BAHAHAHAHA

Amika MAY know, she probably forgot when I told her months ago....

I promised Id tell her about anything like that since she told me about her wattles haha

The breeder is...um...Not near me


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:sleeping: :ZZZ: Zzzzzzzz..... Huh? Whad'ya say? [yawn] Oookaaay, I'm awake now... Hmm, is the breeder on the other side of the Country? Like New England States?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Um in the US  lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Did you buy a big goat? Or is it a Nigie? :whatgoat:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Nigi


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:shades: what's with this. I have been working long days...see 15 pages and read them all...even if I wanted to jump to last page and read what the big hush hush was......and I must say it was funny, but its time to spill the beens and just come out with it. Its satdy and I spent like a hour reading all the post and you are not comming out with it....shame on you lol


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:ROFL: Yeah, shame on you Laura! Is the breeder on the east coast?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK... it is a Nigierian with wattles... the breeder is out of town.. :chin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

A Nigerian doeling or buckling from Rosasharn Farm in MA? :whatgoat: Is it a baby or and adult?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

From Buttin' Heads?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Not Buttin Heads or Roshasharn....

Not a super well known breeder, just a really nice breeder with AWESOME goaties 

Pam seems to have it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

East coast or west or in between?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Old Mountian Farm? onder: She is not as well known but has some gorgeous animals! :drool: Is it a doeling or a buckling? What about Dragonfly Farm? onder: You are killing me!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Joyful Hearts? Castle Rock? Algedi? Pholia? Camanna?

Is it one of those?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> Pam seems to have it!


 :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Good thinking Kylee, but actually no lol.

2 does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> OK... it is a Nigierian with wattles... the breeder is out of town.. :chin:





> 2 does!


 We are on a roll....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

There is Lil' Red Barn, Willow Moon, NC Promisland, Second Wind, and One Willow Farm. Are they any of those? I think we have covered all of the east coast breeders!! :roll:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

This is where I just lean back in my chair, and watch the show... :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Are the does out of state?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I've remembered our messaging but didn't want to gloat. Plus Laura kept my secret when I was waiting to hear too... which is why I tried to distract you guys with "goat boy". LOL :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



Lost Prairie said:


> There is Lil' Red Barn, Willow Moon, NC Promisland, Second Wind, and One Willow Farm. Are they any of those? I think we have covered all of the east coast breeders!! :roll:


Well not ALL the east coast breeders! You forgot me and Stacey and Ashley just to name a few. :wink:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh Laura....your killing us! Lol. Are you gonna make us guess the whole thing?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh and I have wattles.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Yeah, I got some wattles too!  :ROFL: onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

She would be lucky to get some incredible wattled does from you Ashley!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



Goat Song said:


> This is where I just lean back in my chair, and watch the show... :slapfloor:


DITTO! :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

this gets worse..... 

in fact I think this thread should be renamed...

I have a secret! I'll NEVER tell ya guys


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> in fact I think this thread should be renamed...
> 
> I have a secret! I'll NEVER tell ya guys


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

HAHAHAHA

You guys are funny

The breeder was never named....She does have wonderful goaties though!

The secret was.....

Im getting 2 wattle goats from a breeder in Ohio


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I don't care about the goats anymore. I don't like wattles, you can have them all.

I want to hear more about Goat Boy - when are you inviting him over for coffee? What about a first date? You can't wait around for the guy to ask - they are usually shy and need a definitive sign.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Haha you are to funny - but I agree, you can have all the waddles


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Congrats Laura! Ohio that is a ways from you! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Yes, pictures are a must!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Finally it comes out! Can't wait for pictures!

But yes, Goat boy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

It took 17 pages, and 248 post, and we FINALLY got it out of you!  COngats, I think you have one of the longest topics on TGS!! :ROFL: Can't wait for pics! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:stars: Yay!!! ...now...how many more pages before we get some pictues?!? :ROFL:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Whew! congratulations on your new doelings. :grouphug:

How about of picture of goatboy? :hug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

So much for the goats...now tell us more about Goat Boy! And please...make it a good steamy story! 

Congrats BTW on your new waddles!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



> So much for the goats...now tell us more about Goat Boy! And please...make it a good steamy story!


 No... we don't need steamy....keep it clean...please :wink:

Congrats on your Does Laura.....that is terrific news...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

No steam???? Shucks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Nope sorry....... :wink:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

 congrats Laura


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Congratulations TinyHooves! Glad to hear you're finally getting some wattles! Cant wait to see them (as well as Goat-boy)...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

You guys are SILLY!

Me and Goat boy havent talked much lately....

BUT when I do find the right one, I promise to tell you all! Maybe this one is it, but I dont think so


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



kitten6500 said:


> Is it a pair of does with wattles from Ohio...?? And maybe a buck too???


Hello...? I said it was that on Page 14!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Man you are good kitten! :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Emily I told you about the secret lol


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

MONTHS ago!!! And it was not for sure then at all.... But I'm sooo happy that was the secret and you're officially getting your wattles girls!! :leap: I can't wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

HeHe... :laugh:  :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

YA haha I think I told you first..Back then it was just me wishing!

But it seems to be pretty final, hoping to have them shipped this week! WOOOOOO


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I will get pics and more info when I can!

Actually I guess I can show you their parents!

Heres the Farm: http://www.kiddreamin.com/

Sire is
CH Buttin'Heads MoH Rising Son

Dam is
Kannah Creek RM Consuela

And
Irish Whisper JD Calendar Girl

They are half sisters!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Congrats Laura!! They sound nice! ...You should really enjoy them...those genetics through Rising Son are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

YA! Isnt heartbreaker a son of him?

Ive seen pics and they look very nice! Even for the little baby pics, they already looked great!

One is a flashy Buckskin, and the other is a chammy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

That's great to hear. And yep...Heartbreakr is a son. I have been very impressed with his kids so far....very consistent genetics. :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Wow! Nice lines in there! Can't wait to see them!!! I bet you are so excited!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Nice.......... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

How exciting!! Steph has a wether and a doe from Kid Dreamin! Wrigley is her wether but wow is he nice! Mocha is a very nice doe as well.

Congrats on such an awesome accomplishment!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Thanks so much Guys!

I know that Colleen is an EXCELLENT breeder and she actually contacted me with a great idea of shipping in a doe, we ended up deciding on 2 and I couldnt be any happier! Shes such a nice person and I HIGHLY reccomend her!

I keep looking at the bloodlines and WOW these girls have some nice goats in there background!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

They really do. I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Omg thanks! This has been something that I have always wanted ever since I first wanted goats! I always wanted some wattles and now I will have 2 girls with them! Then soon little baby wattles! EEEEKKKK so excited! lol

Hopefully they can be shipped this week so I can put up some pics!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Love those lines! Congrats! Pretty Pretty!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

YA!
Im really excited to have some awesome Buttin Heads Genetics in my herd! I have always admired those goats and now I get some babies with tons of lines!

Cant wait for you guys to meet them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

It's funny Laura...whenever I have kids born with wattles...I always think of your obsession with wattles...I'm like...Laura sure would like these little guys. :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh congrats! :stars: I do believe the wait was worth it, despite 18 pages to find out what it was! Those are some NICE goats over at Kid Dreamin'; you have every reason to be excited!

Now what do we talk about? :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Awww....I got something in my eye...LOL

I have been STALKING your website and I saw all those wonderful wethers that have wattles, makes me so SAD! Id love one! Too bad  lol

Well goatsong.....You have a point...Now what are we gonna do? LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: I did get a handful of wethers with wattles this year.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

SAD! Those poor wattles will never be put to good use 

I STILL want a goat from you...dont forget it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Keep entering the giveaway...you're bound to win one of these times... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh you KNOW IT! bahaha I will enter every time, until I win of course! Then I will be fair and let others have a chance 

I should go call goat boy LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: :wink:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Giveaway...Kylee you give your goats with wattles away??? How do I enter this giveaway?!?! lol :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:laugh: I do it once a year...already have a winner this year, but you can visit this page for info. http://www.kwfarms.com/kidgiveaway.htm I'll start taking entries again later this year or early next year so definately enter if you want. :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

I'll have to remember that.... :greengrin: Who wouldn't want a free kid from your lines!?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh geesh...thanks.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

HAHAHAHA

I always enter! I think its great to give people a chance to own a great goat at little to no cost(depending on where you live)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Thanks so much Guys!
> 
> I know that Colleen is an EXCELLENT breeder and she actually contacted me with a great idea of shipping in a doe, we ended up deciding on 2 and I couldnt be any happier! Shes such a nice person and I HIGHLY reccomend her!
> 
> I keep looking at the bloodlines and WOW these girls have some nice goats in there background!


Yahoo! I personally have met with Colleen (she transported a doe for me) and she is SUPER nice and has awesome goats. I am sure you will be pleased. Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

WOOOOOO that makes me feel even better! lol

Well they werent able to be shipped last week, hopefully this coming week they can be shipped! I want my girls SO bad!

Im way excited for them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

:hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Send good thoughts! I think this coming week may be the week WOOOOOOO!

Im so ready for these girls! But I want to make it as stressfree as possible! I know its been pretty Hot in Ohio, so hopefully next week it will cool down!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Can't wait to see pics! Congrats on your new girls! :clap: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Muhahaha I have baby pics....Wonder if I should share? LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Laura if you have pics out with them! Share now please!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *



freedomstarfarm said:


> Laura if you have pics out with them! Share now please!!


+1000 :thumbup:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Yes! I can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Hmmmmmm WELL

Im thinking maybe I have been mean enough already with not sharing....SO

Let me go dig up some of there baby pics and I will post them!

Sound good everyone??


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

yeah, where are they already?? LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OK ok calm down LOL

Here are some baby pics! They are of course older now!

Heres Margarita, at least thats what im pretty sure her name will be!























































And heres JuneBug, I only have 1 pic of her sadly, but hey it gives you an idea!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Oh they are sooo cute!! I LOVE Margarita's Wattles! They are very predominate :greengrin: June Bug is very cute too!!

I love picture #2 and the one of Margarita standing on her Momma


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Ya, her wattles got dipped in some white paint hehe

Junebug is really cute too! I love her chammy color. But the one that I was FOR SURE getting was little Maggie


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! Flashy! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

They are soo sweet!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Thanks IM SO EXCITED!!! lol

Margaritas momma is Consuela, so I wanted a spanish name

And Junos mom is Calender girl, Colleen really wanted the babies name to have some month in it, and I immediatly thought of JuneBug, that name is on my list of goat names so it seems perfect!

I cant wait to have them here!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Wicked cute!!! I can almost forgive you for drawing out this impossibly long thread. :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

OHHHH SOOOOO CUTE!! :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Almost? Ohhhhh dearrrrr lol

I sure hope I can make you all forgive me!

Done worry, I will get some pics of goat boy 

Thanks Freedomstarfarm!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Wow! They are even cuter than I had expected! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

LOL thanks Tori!

I didnt even think they would be this cute either!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

You totally lucked out! What a find!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

YA!

It was actually such an accident how I found her LOL and I NEVER thought id ever get a goat shipped! VERY lucky if you ask me....but everything happens for a reason


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Awww...so cute! I'm glad you're finally getting your wattles Laura. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have a secret! Cant WAIT to tell ya guys *

Thanks Kylee! Im just so excited! I appreciate Colleen thinking of me when she had wattle babies!

Cant wait to get these girls home and see how they look!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

They are adorable! You guys are really selling me on Nigerian Dwarfs. I know there are a few of you around the Northern California area, I guess I need to save up for one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful....  the wait was well worth it....congrats ...you did good...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Awwww, I love those wattles!! Lucky you!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooo Pretty    congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CUTE!!!!!! Love the little wattles!!!!  A big congrats on your new girls! :kidred: :kidred: :drool: :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful, there is a reason for everything! :stars:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay I am so over waiting and so frustrated from the not knowing i am looking for your real physical address and i may be at your door soon! Come on! This torture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Okay I am so over waiting and so frustrated from the not knowing i am looking for your real physical address and i may be at your door soon! Come on! This torture.


 Revealed the secret on page 21..... :hug: :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wattles dipped in white paint. I love it!!!!! They are absolutely precious.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WOWWWZER!!! What Pretty Girls!! and Love those Wattles!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

concobabe5 said:


> They are adorable! You guys are really selling me on Nigerian Dwarfs. I know there are a few of you around the Northern California area, I guess I need to save up for one.


 :wink: Well you really should try Nigis! I LOVE them! And yes, lots of farms in northern cali, like mine! hehe

Thanks SO much guys! Looks like they will be shipped wednesday! Please think good thoughts and pray that everything works out! Im nervous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying..... :hug: :hug: ray:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

ray: I hope all goes well for you and them! ray:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe they are so cute, congrats and love the wattles


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Oh my they are cute!!  Both of them are so colorful, and those "white-dipped" wattles are adorable!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE the wattles! of course lol but I love the white tips! Too cute!

Well, looks like they will have to wait a week, its really hot there and we dont want to stress them out


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

Can....C-Caaan.....Caan I.......CAN I HAVE THEM?!?! :shocked: 
They are way too pretty! Woo them are some beautiful babies!
Congrats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hehehe I can put you in contact with there breeder! I just LOVE the breeder, shes super nice, helpful, very sweet! And her goats are all so nice! Im SO happy I got to get 2 from her, definently wont be the last if I can help it lol

These girls are 2 of my favorite colors so im even more excited, plus of course the whole wattle addiction hehe


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

EEEEEEKKKKK

SO we are still set for this coming wednesday!

Hope it goes well and the girls get here safe and sound and HEALTHY!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oooooooh!!!!! I hope they get there!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :dance: :clap: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

3 days and counting. Although you are most likely counting in hours! :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You KNOW it lol

Im so excited! But im also planning for something to happen for them to not be able to be shipped! UGH hope they can!

I have my whole week planned, and its going to be busy buy Wednesday will be totally perfect for the girls to come home!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats. They are cute-and I am loving Colleen's goats as well. She transported a goat for me once, and what a nice gal she is. Hope your girls get there safe and sound on Wednesday. It won't be long now!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya they are very nice! I just love how hers are looking! Its always nice to buy from someone whos SUPER nice!

So far they are still coming wednesday! The weather needs to be NICE for me that day lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They are SO adorable! Love the pic of Margarita standing on her mama.  I'm really excited too, cause I just got 4 new goats! And two of them... *drumroll* have wattles!! 

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW GIRLS!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LUCKY!! LOL

And thanks!

If you want to see more pics, go look at the photogenic section and theres another thread for the wattle girls!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are good, thanks for asking!

They wont be bred this year though


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good! Glad to hear that they're doing well! Why can't you breed them this year?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Size, too small. Definently next year!

Im even taking reservations


----------

